# Who do you think is the best chef?



## jeremy

Question - Who is the best chef in your country and why? Also are they good for our profession because they create amazing food or because they are good for the image of the business.....


----------



## pooh

I don't know about the country but I can tell you who I think is the best in this city:

My vote does go to Chef Normand Laprise (Toqué Restaurant).

For his ingenuity in food pairing.

He enjoys a very stimulating relationship with our local farmers, so I heard. He insists on the very best produce! Kind of what Alice Waters pushed for in California.

He was featured a few times in american food magazines as well. Have you heard of him?


----------



## coolj

I'll have to go the same way, I'm not sure who is the best chef in the country, but in Kamloops I would not hesitate for a moment to vote for Monte Bell, because he is young and he is a good PR person for his restaurant. Also I would have to give a plug to the Culinary Arts teaching staff, especially Chef U. Hunziker and Chef K. Nielsen, at OUC.


----------



## mofo1

Here in the states there are arguments aplenty for Keller, Palladin, Vongerichten, Ducasse (when he's here), etc, etc. Great chefs all. However, I like to think that the BEST chef is about 14 yrs. old and just starting to get "the spark". Boy, girl, who cares? We don't know their name yet but we will and when this kid is having her/his moment in the sun, there'll be another kid somewhere getting "the spark." My little fantasy>


----------



## kimmie

It's a wonderfun fantasy, mofo1.

In the US, I think it is Thomas Keller!

The French Laundry (restaurant and book), it's all happening for him at this point.

In Montreal, I have to go with Pooh! Normand Laprise gets my vote.


----------



## devotay

Not from my country, but from my favorite cuisine, Juan-Marie Arzak from "Arzak" in San Sebastian, Spain, gets my vote for having created the most heavenly meal I have yet to encounter.

Peace, 
kmf


----------



## pastachef

That's cute, Mofo1. I always dream of my grandson being a chef. He's 12 and wants to be a lawyer. Something just tells me he is going to be a chef. He's too interested in food and my industrial kitchen.


----------



## dlee

Pastachef, mofo1,

I also have a little aspiring chef, my little nephew 2 yrs. old, always wants to see what his uncle D is cooking. Uppi uncle D, he wants to see what is in the pots on the stove.

D.Lee


----------



## devotay

I also wanted to say a kind word for a couple other chefs:

Charlie Palmer, Aureole, et al, in Manhattan

Rick Bayless of Topolobampo in Chicago,

and my persoanl hero,
Alice Waters at Chez Panisse in Berkley

She's the reason I got into this business, and I got to meet her at the Salone Del Gusto in Turin last fall. It was pretty embarassing, though, as I gushed like a schoool at a N'Sync concert. 37 year old man, articulate, published, successful, and I couldn't create a cohesive sentence.

 

Anyway, can there really be 1 greatest chef? Every time someone says Michael Jordan, there will be someone who'll say Bill Russell

Peace,
kmf


----------



## jeremy

There are many great chefs in this world, the challange is justifying your choice (you will note that I never made a choice, just posed the question!)

A great chef does not have be a famous chef, it can be someone you know or have worked with that has been an inspiration, role model blah blah...... I would love to hear what makes them the best. Also are they good for our profession because they create amazing food or because they are good for the image of the business.....


----------



## pastachef

That's adorable, DLEE


----------



## devotay

Well, Alice Waters gets the nod for both of those things, as does Rick Bayless for all his work with Chef's Collaborative.

But among the unfamous, let me say a word about a Marriott E.C. name Roger Valentine (actually, he may be with Sodexho now). This guy taught me more about attitude than anybody. He's the one who said "if you can't stand the heat, clean the walk-in" and "I got into this business for the great money and the great hours. Boy, did I get screwed." What little my father didn't teach me about work ethic I got from Roger Valentine,Marriott Newport, 1988-1990.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## pastachef

I have a great respect for all of the great chefs, but the reason I am so into Emeril is because he has made a situation that terrified me - because I wanted to do it so desperately, a not so serious form of having fun. Taking away the fear of cooking has brought me much success. And I never felt that he was preening his knowledge and education and experience above us commoners who aren't chefs. He shares, and becomes one of us. I'm the same way with doctors. I like a doctor who makes light of everything. If he were to announce that I have some horrible disease, I'd want him to do it in a light hearted, almost joking manner. Very serious doctors scare me. Very serious chefs scare me too


----------



## kimmie

Hi KMF,

Charlie Palmer, Rick Bayless and Alice Waters are also amongst my favs!


----------



## capechef

Jer,for me..it is not about image.

as i was growing through the ranks I always admired Soltner and Girady, They never left ther kitchens. I think thats what made me believe you can be one of the best without having an agent.ferinand point also comes to mind...to those not familar..he was the Chef that many of the great chefs of france worked for 30 years ago,way before Ducasse. Bocuse,verge,Blance,sendereins are examples all going on to own and maintan 3 star restarants in france.When I was studying with madiliene Kamman I would have to say that I learned more from this incredible Woman,Chef,restauranter etc..then any.
cc


----------



## devotay

CC - I don't think Jer was talking about the image of the particular chef, but rather about the publics image of our profession and our craft. Anyone who does something to improve that wins thanks from me.

Most people, when they think of a chef, still conjure up an image that looks a lot like the chef in Disney's "Little Mermaid", and that's if they are being charitable. When they think of our craft, most people think great food is exclusively for rich snobs out to be seen and that the stuff we make is bizarre, complicated, and frightening. 

So while some of the media chefs do drive me nuts (Emeril & Graham Kerr - except the Galloping Gourmet was a trip), others are doing us all a great service (Julia leaps to mind) by making what we do seem approachable and even fun.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## cape chef

Devotay.....Hi and you are absolutly right.

The Dear departed Louis Syzmanzky (spelling)who invented Beef Wellington and donated his entire cookbook collection to J&W went to Wash DC and lobbied for chefs to be categorized as professionals and he succeeded.That is a great testimony of the "image" of a Chef.With that said, I do believe that there are many Chefs out there that are busting there arse to elevate the image of what we all do, I am one of them and I know you are to. Just by looking at your wonderful website. I think what I meant by "image" in my previous post was directed to the "so called " world of chefs who only care about how good they look in Bragard...

cc


----------



## devotay

Absolutely, cc.

The spelling you were searching for is "Szathmary", and here's a little-known tidbit for you. Chef Louis did donate a sizeable collection to J&W, but he donated portions of his collection elsewhere, as well, including the University of Virginia and right here at good ol' U. of Iowa. Under the marvelous curating powers of delightful and talented David Schoonover (I have to be nice to him so he'll let me see the books); The UI Szathmary collection has grown into the largest collection of antique and rare cookbooks in the world. Including roman manuscripts, handwritten Escoffier recipes, and much more. Really quite a treat to have such a reference right at hand.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## capechef

Thank you for the info Michael...
cc


----------



## shroomgirl

Keller and Puck for their sense of play, both have kitchens that are chef friendly...overlooking gardens, open windows...I recall Puck years ago saying cooking should be play...no truer words hit my heart. Michael Fields, MFK Fisher for the organization and lateral cooking...
Julia Child and Pepin for letting us learn through mistakes...Soltner for raising the bar...
Alice Waters cus she just does what she believes in...and well.


----------



## anneke

Shroomgirl: Just curious, what do you mean by 'lateral cooking'?


----------



## shroomgirl

being able to substitute ingrediants or making volumes of one thing and altering it to make another flavored meal.
ie....making 2 pot roasts, one to eat as pot roast one to eat as shepard's pie.....


----------



## pompeyams

What ever happened to Jeremiah Towers curios english chef


----------



## kimmie

I think he lives in California.

The last time I saw him on TV was in a Julia Child series. Think it was in "Cooking with Masterchefs" around 1993.

Could he be writing a cookbook or running a restaurant?



[ June 04, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## cape chef

dave the mad baker,

Although I respect the certification procces of the ACF, I think it is more important for young chefs as well as seasoned pros to really understand what they are working with.

Many of the great Chefs/Pastry chefs who work in the USA are not certified and are amazing at what they do.Go down a list of the most accomplished chefs in the world,Girardet,bocuse,robuchon,Waters,Kamman,Ducas se,Bouly,boulud,ripert Just to name a few, Are not certified. Are they master chefs? In my eyes they are.Their is nothing wrong with striving to be the best you can,and for many the "Certificate" they recieve gives them a boost.I know alot of pastry chefs as well,Are they certified ? No,Are they incredile?Yes. I guess what i'm trying to say is you don't need to be a "CEC" or "CMC" or "CMPC" To be a "SGC" super good chef or a "SGPC" super good pastry chef.
cc


----------



## holydiver

Here Here.


----------



## kimmie

Gordon Ramsey is a "Superchef" in the UK but I don't know how well-known he is in America, despite his books:

A Chef for All Seasons published in September 2000; and
Passion for Seafood, published in January 2000


----------



## marzoli

Did anybody else see Wolfgang Puck licking his fingers while preparing pizza for customers--it was on the news recently--I don't know beans about great chefs, and I know even less about WP, but . . .


----------



## greg

I'd have to say it is a chef local to me, Peter Metzger. He makes great food *and* is good for the image of the business. He's incredibly patient, loves to teach and loves to learn new things even more. It was all I could do to keep the tears from coming at the end of my stint working for him. He's the person that I call when I get stuck on a work-related problem and need a good, working answer (I'd call Brad, otherwise, but he's long-distance!)


----------



## kuan

Yes, Peter Metzger has quite a reputation in the Twin Cities. But is he as cute as my nephew?


----------



## greg

No offense to Peter, but he's not even close to as cute as your nephew, kuan!

[ June 12, 2001: Message edited by: Greg ]


----------



## cape chef

Cute,cute very Cute!!!

Thumbs up to the newbie!!
cc


----------



## kimmie

Terribly adorable!


----------



## pooh

He is so adorable!


----------



## ruthy

I go along wholeheartedly with those who have nominated Charlie Palmer, because he was the first to give authenticity and credibilty to 'Modern American Cuisine' and has maintained his extraordinarily high standards over so many years.
In cities like New York and Chicago each of the truly great chefs has his own unique style (unlike in France where at least seventy percent of the multi-starred restaurants have virtually identical menus). How can we rate Eric Ripert against Wayne Nish or Rocco D'Ispirito, or Daniel against Charlie Palmer? How can we compare Arun with Rick Bayless
or Charlie Trotter? All are stars and we should merely be grateful to them for being there.

I have just returned from a month in Spain where I had one of the most wonderful meals ever in Madrid. The restaurant is called La Broche and the young chef's name is Sergi Arola. When I went into the kitchen to speak to him I noticed that the herbs on the plating table were still in their pots to be snipped off as each plate went to the dining room. The dinner was a multi-course tasting menu and every dish was extraordinary in both concept and execution. It cannot be long before Señor Arola is listed high up among the greats!


----------



## panini

Just my 2 cents.
I feel the best chefs in the world are those people who are responsible to nurish and feed other people. Chef's with a very limited variety and budget(most middle to lower class). These chef's take the same shopping list to the store every week and somehow be creative enough to not only make their food nutritious but fun!.I never once hesitated when my Grandma called us for dinner. It was never the same(I thought). I had no idea the chicken was really eggplant.I never knew what a leftover was. I kept this gift of rework from her which I think makes me very sucessful today.
I challenge everyone to check their trash tonight, you might be surprized.
Jeff


----------



## pastachef

I very much like Sarah Moulton too. That little girl is amazing, and she trained under Julia Child.

[ August 11, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## anneke

That 'Little girl' is 48; can you believe it???!! I used to not think much of her (I guess she didn't 'fill the screen' with her personality enough)until I started paying attention to what she had to say. Sara Moulton, like Julia, is a fantastic educator and as such merits my utmost respect. She's no Emeril or Bobby, and that's a big reason why I like her. She's the only one who is brave enough to take questions LIVE from her audience. That gives her bigger you-know-whats than any of her male counterparts!!


----------



## pastachef

LOL, Anneke. I thought she was 28! I guess her years of experience is the reason she operates so smoothly. I can't believe I mis-spelled her name. I must have been half asleep at the time I posted.


----------



## cape chef

ChefJune!!!

I am kind of known around here as "Not the greatest speller" LOL

I should have said that Wellington came from the duke of Wellington,not after his name but his military boots.
Chef Louis Szamthary really did help to introduce this dish to the American public.

Welcome to cheftalk,and thanks for highlighting my "Terrible" spelling
cc


----------



## papa

Dear Friends:

I have to admit that trying to decide on who is the best Chef is one of the hardest tasks. There are so many great Chefs out there and every one is so unique that I believe the task is almost impossible!

I received an article last month from a French Chef on how to make the perfect boiled egg! When I first looked at the article, I thought to myself that this guy must be out of his mind! There are so many more difficult tasks to accomplish in the culinary arts that writing about the hard boiled egg seemed a little ... weird. Then I got further into it. This guy captured my attention and I have to admit that I learned a lot from his article. So, the question is : How do you evaluate a Chef? Which aspect of his art makes him/her more important than oters? My conclusion? Simply impossible!

If you want to read the hard boiled egg article, here is the link: http://www.olivetree.cc/RRthuriesjuly2001ENG.htm


----------



## cape chef

Papa,

I read that articale on your website last week,It was really a great little dose of imformation.
cc


----------



## chefjune

The poster who mentioned but misspelled (TERRIBLY!!!) Chef Louis Szathmary formerly of The Bakery in Chicago had a good idea. I don't think he would have told you he invented Beef Wellington, tho... you can find it in Larousse!

I don't think there is -- or can be -- one single best chef in the USA. There are so many superior ones. Among my personal favorites are Wayne Nish, Jody Adams, Waldy Malouf, Rick Bayless. Not only do they produce superb food and run peerless restaurants, they take time to reach back and train their own (future) successors. They also don't seem to be trying to see how many restaurants they can open, but are doing incredible jobs in their own corners of the country.

I've never dined with Melissa Kelly, but she is one chef I've heard a lot about and would love to try her food.


----------



## kimmie

Dear Papa,

Thanks for sharing such a fun read!

My «Henrietta» The Hen, Egg Cooker/Poacher by Salton gives me purrrfect eggs every time!! 










Boils up to 7 eggs to perfection-hard, medium or soft
Poaches up to 4 eggs
Non-stick heating dish for easy clean-up
Water level markings in heating dish to control degree of doneness
"Chirps" and shuts off when eggs are ready
Indicator light
Removable egg tray doubles as server and contains egg piercing pin
Cord stores in base
...and no, I'm not a one of the shareholders...



[ August 20, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa

Too cute Kimmie!


----------



## kimmie

Yip! I'm the gadget girl!!


----------



## pastachef

There is our little Kimmie blushing again. Such a sweet and intelligent girl has no reason to blush  I love gadgets too.

[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## kimmie

Dear Pastachef,

After reading your post about your garnishing tool kit, the blue jello and the gummy gold fish, you are so right, I have no reason to blush anymore!!!


----------



## isa

Ok confession time. My addiction is to cake & tartelettes moulds. I can not resist butying them. I love miniature moulds of all shape, the smaller then better. There is something very zen in making miniature pastry.


----------



## amybruno

Hey there, Im just a student at the moment, and really don't know much of anything on chefs, but i'd have to say, from what I've learned so far the teachers I have a wonderful.
but to pick just one, would have to be luis armado (i know I probably killed the spelling of his name) 

luis is a WONDERFUL pastry guy who is always up to show me something new, He's world renoun and creates these wonderful centerpieces and concockitons with chocolate, its just amazing to watch him work. and even though he knows what he'd doing, and at this moment not one of my teachers he takes time to show me what he's doing, or let me help him, or explain why he would do something like this, or what could be put here to make it gorgous. 

Like I said, Im still just a student, Im in basic food preperation at the moment. But I belive its the fuel the chefs i work with put on my fire that will keep me burning for years. 

And they may not know it, but just letting me watch them makes me feel ten times stronger about what i do, and gives me the drive to one day stand where they stand, and make the most gorgous dishes.. and hopefully, one day be famous. 

thanks for reading,
AmyBruno 
Baker college of Muskegon Mi.:chef:


----------



## chefboy2160

I like Emeril and all he has done for us.


----------



## dev chef

:bounce: Some body who I have had the pleasure of meeting a couple of time and just ozzez passion and dedication to the trade is Gorden ramsey ( U.K) Who in my opinion stands there amoungs the best Chefs in the world 
D.C


----------



## mirepoix man

every country has its own best chef. however what makes some chefs better is their legacy of cuisine that they have left behind! In my humble opinion , we should consider the following names:

Julia Child...for bringing food to television in the 60's
Fernand Point..a true grand master of his time who had my next choice as an apprenitce
Paul Bocuse...truly "the man" in modern french cuisine ( Point's apprentice)
Michel Guerard...cuisine minceur still survives as spa cuisine
Anton Mosimann...cuisne naturelle 
Ferdinand Metz.. president of the CIA for over 20 years

These have all left a legacy of sorts!! I'm sure there will be more to follow!


----------



## judy

Why has no english chef mentioned Rick Stein.
His passion for the best shines out of his shows.
I loooove his dedication to sea food.


----------



## chefmurray

:bounce: 

Without even thinking about it
The answer is ME!!!!!!

Show me a chef that can run three restaurants
at the same time
Bake all the desserts himself
and also set up a banquest for 179 people
in one day.....

And on top of everything else - the food was awesome !!!!

Serious now....
A great chef is only as good as the team
behind him
when was the Last time Wolfgang Puck was
behind the stoves ????


----------



## cape chef

Some may enjoy this

http://www.concentric.net/~1tarkus/sandysmith.html


----------



## snakelady1

Thank you for posting this web site Cape Chef I found it very enjoyable to read


----------



## mike

Big Question, many answers,

I think Thomas Keller is magnificent , I believe there is little if none mais en place & then the kitchen cooks long multi course meals timed with wines etc...real hard.

Escoffier has got to be the master,look how long he cooked for.

In my country I admire Rouxs, Stein,Bull,Mossiman,White, Wareing,Ramsey, but there are a lot of unsung heroes everywhere.

Ell Bulli, he takes apple juice & turns it into apple caviar, how ? 
when you think of the method your stumped this is science & cooking taken to a new level.

Anyone who busts their guts each day & goes home footsore & dirty & tired at 1am & still gets up next morning with inspiration & JOY in approaching that days cooking deserves the title of great chef.

amen


----------



## ritafajita

I never really met any really famous chefs, so I can't speak to that. But, I would challenge anyone (including myself!) to top Phillip Bardin at "The Old Post Office" in Edisto, SC.

Call it "polenta" if you must. Around those parts, they are content with the term "grits". Before you assume, if you have even had grits before, these aren't those. 

I don't think anyone will judge you when you cry.

RF


----------



## gilbear

The greatest chef was an army cook called Bob. It wasn't his real name, but when he got his load on, he would start to fall asleep at the bar and his head would "Bob".
He had jerry-rigged an oven from a fiberglass case that was used to haul artillery shells. He was baking bread when a rocket attack took him out. I think of him more as I get older.
Here's to ya, Bob!:beer: :beer:


----------



## bryan

Daniel Boulud


----------



## cmj

those poor miss guided fools who think gordon ramsey to be the best. the guy is a wan*er .

his food is a marco rip off, and i`d love to see if he wants to have a go i`d knock him out.

and for promoting the profesion, he does`nt he just promotes him self, the arrogant tosser that he is.

my vote in the uk :- simon hopkinson
marco pierre white 
the roux brothers 
furgus henderson

and in canada:- david hawksworth


----------



## lovesherfood

A great Kiwi Chef is Peter Gordon. Helped to found the Sugarclub in London. Has way cool ideas about fusion


----------



## marlyn4k

A difficult question. 

Gordon Ramsay is universally acknowledged by the Guides as being the best chef. His flagship restaurant scores perfect marks in each of three major publications (Michelin, Which? Good Food Guide and AA Guide)

Heston Blumenthal is lauded by his peers for his innovative style, he is also self taught and comes with no baggage.

The best chef and the best restaurant are, in my opinion, two different things. The Waterside Inn (Michel Roux) offers unparalleled front-of-house as well as the best of traditional gastronomic values.


----------



## cuisene_addict

Jean Georges Vongerichten 
He is one of the best Chefs in the world but i dont know who the best is in my country? :chef:


----------



## koen

on le gout et le couleur ne discute pas.
excuse my french.
meaning , you can NOT discus taste or color
thats something everyone makes up for him/herself.
And asfar as Elbulli or Thomas Keller or any other ,
they are the ones who take it all a step further and you can be the judge of that when you sit at their table and enjoy the experience of having a meal they lovingly prepared and broke their heads over.
bottomline, the best chef is the one who gave you a glorieus moment at his table !


----------



## andy2004

There is a chef that i met on my travel and i think hes the best. He may be unreconised by name but hes surely the best.
His name is Chef devendra katwal from Bhutan.


----------



## david jolley

best chef would be either kevin thornton in Dublin IrelAND OR HESTON BLUMENTHAL FROM THE FAT DUCK , FROM BRAY. lONDON. :chef: :chef: :chef:


----------



## ma facon

ESCOFFIER , JEAN-LOUIS PALLADIN , CHARLIE TROTTER and may we all be the best CHEF that we can be. :chef:


----------



## chrose

Seeing Kuans nephew reminded me of a picture that my wife showed me recently that I had forgotten all about. It is my son wayyy....back when he was 2-1/2 and wanted to be a chef like daddy (yeah, sure thing)


----------



## mule

followed very closely by names like Peter Timmins, Lawrence McFadden and Johnny Johnstone...Best, to me, means most skills...These guys are head and shoulders above because they are ALWAYS competing...


----------



## chefoliver

I hope that one day, my name for once will be listed. 

I list a name which has engraved onto the Culinary cutting board, I speak of Julia Child.

Take care,
Kevin


----------



## jscibelli

I have to got with Christian Delouvier of Lespinasse in NYC, now at Ducasse. Or, one of the sous chefs of Lespinasse, now the executive chef at Blue Hill in NYC, Juan Cuevas.


----------



## mikeb

The Chefs I admire most are Pierre Gagnaire, Ferran Adria, and of course Alain Ducasse.


----------



## chezsylvia

My vote is for Chef Eric Chauffour, Chef Instructor at Le Cordon Bleu, Paris Ottawa. All in favour?

:chef: Chezsylvia


----------



## fatchef

I joined this web page due to your posting. I also worked for Chef Rene, and share the same opinion of his ability and character as your post read. He made me want to be more than the best chef food wise. His honest desire to teach those who have the rare passion needed to make it, is something I now try to imulate in my own kitchen everyday. I strive to be the same to my cooks as he was to all of us. "Great" chefs are more than the best cooks...they're people who leave a goal for those they inspire.


----------



## kitcook

Julia. 

Remarkable cook with true passion.


----------



## txacoli

I'm with Devotay. We actually wept at Arzak, and we were fighting like cats and dogs before the meal. Unreal....and very down to earth at the same time.


----------



## foodpump

Who is the best Chef? Who Cares? How do you judge? By the media coverage? By his/her cookbooks? By what kind of snappy remarks he makes on the Foodnetwork?

Just remember this sobering thought:
You're only as good as your last meal....


----------



## panini

Well besides CapeChef, 
my vote would be for someone who can also write well about his food. Yves Thuries


----------



## cape chef

Thank you Panini :blush: 

Foodpump, relax. It's all in good fun.


----------



## jeebus

One of the chefs that has inspired me the most, eventhough i only met him for 5 minuites was Rick tramonto of tru in Chicago. I had the pleasure of eating there 2 years ago and it is still the best meal I have ever eaten. It certainly blew Trotters away and the other 4 restaurants I had the pleasure of enjoying while in Chicago..


----------



## cakerookie

Well I am just a rookie here and not a chef per say but I have several and they are:

1). Pan & Chrose who without them I would still be in the cellar on sugarwork.

2). Bo Friberg

3). Ewald Notter

4). Jacques Torres

5). Emeril Lagasse

6). Martin Chiffers (Korea)


----------



## chezfritz

It must be Thomas Keller for his way of using everything nature has to offer. Lucky are those of us who have experienced the FRENCH LAUNDRY.


----------



## laprise

I had a restaurant in 1985, at that time, we used to read his books for inspiration... then, he was the best chef around the world was "Joel Robuchon"

2006, and he is still the best chef in Europe and possibly the world, wow, that's an accomplishment:chef: 

He has book galore out there, he run many restaurants all over the world including in Vegas(MGM), and has stayed on top of his trade for so many years.... WOW, AMAZING...


----------



## chef_bob

Wow, what a topic! No wonder this thread has been alive for so long. Really tough to say who I think is the best in Canada, but I would say that a couple worth noting are:

*Susur Lee* for his innovation and the credit he brings to Canadian restaurants
while creating a cuisine all his own.

*Rob Feeni* for his dedication to Candaian ingrediants and french methods

South of the border:

I have to agree with all who have said the name of the great one - *Thomas Keller* for his passion and art.

I think 15 years from now we will all look back and say that *Grant Achatz* changed the way we see food. (go figure he used to work for Keller!) At 31 years old he is doing things to food that I barely understand. I can't say that I even know if I like what he is doing, but I can say it shows a level of understanding and skill that far surpasses my own.

If it is just pure entertainment value we are looking at my vote goes to *Emeril* for his "cookertainment". You have got to give the guy credit, he is the definition of creating a brand with his high energy live format, fans, catch phrases, products and buckets of money. I have to say that personally he annoys the crap out of me, but I respect what he has accomplished.


----------



## sbriffa

What makes a chef better than the other if they both know their food and basic techniques ? Its taste in the food they produce and the number of clients will determine that. I have recently both a pasta book by the name of PASTA SEDUCTION which in my opinion is the best pasta book that I ever came across and is published by a chef that I have never heard off. Chefs are a rare bread and most good chefs will not get the publicity they deserve as they sell themselves short.


----------



## p.g

Gordon Ramsay's restaurant at Royal Hospital road in london is considered among the top 5 in the world. Imo he is one of the best chefs in this country and hes going global. He already has a restaurant in Dubai, and hes opening one in New York.

Heston Bluementhal's restaurant The Fat Duck is supposed to be the best restaurant in the world. He isnt a celebrity chef yet, but hes currently making a series now i believe. Hes got a Scientific and psychological approach to his cusine which is what makes his style so unique.


----------



## crazytatt

Hamaro Cantu, MOTO, Chicago

CharllieTrotter is deff one of my tops

and Thomas keller-French Laundry......mmmmm

I really enjoyed doing a salon w/ Pat O'Connell- Inn at Little Washington, very down to earth and respectfull.


----------



## sabra_1

Marco Pierre White incredible talent and 3 michelin stars speak for themselves. He was not originally a classically trained chef, just vey very gifted.He was also mentor to Gordon Ramsay.:smiles:


----------



## sidlevy

While I can knock out a host of qaulified people, I think that it is the image that is created by Chef. Yes the food is important, but they can always steal menus and dishes from the people around them. It is the leader that will stand alone away from the pack. The PR department spins the information out to the public. The public are like sheep in search of the next cool thing. We tell them what that is. By the way... Jeremy Emmerson is my pick for the best Chef. You rock buddy!!


----------



## ed buchanan

Each One Of The Celeb Chefs Are Good In Their Own Way, Each Like Us Is An Individual. I Must However Go With One Of The Originals, Andre Soltner From The Old Lutec'e In New York .not Only Was He Responsible For The Upswing Of The New York Food Scene, But He Was Also Humble And Most Of All A Gentleman.
Ed Buchanan


----------



## hotchef

the Doyen of Cuisineaul Bocuse. he inspired countless young culinarians and i have the greatest respect for him!


----------



## heavymetal chef

If I were to choose as a personal favorite who I think is the best Chef I would have to go with Chef Michael Laiskonis....he is well round in pastry arts and culinary arts and he actually makes it a f***in art......he is my personal idol and I would love to work under him sometime.


----------



## lvchef

nobody mentioned joel robuchon, guy suvoy, ferran adria, or michel brass. i think they might get some credit. I like thomas as far as the states go. has anyone eaten at mix? garbage. alain ducaisse is a businessman not a chef. only a business man would pair with china grill to make spoon at sanderson and mix in vegas. blech.


----------



## mikeb

I did actually mention Adria. As for Ducasse being a businessman, this is very true. He still has 3 restaurants with 3 Michelin stars each however (ADPA, ADNY, Louis XV). You can put Robuchon in the same category as Ducasse, he's got multiple namesake restaurants as well. Michel Bras? I've got his book, he's doing some very cool stuff. Theres just too many excellent chefs out there to name them all. 

If I were to think of a single name, my #1 pick, it would have to be Pierre Gagnaire though. To continually re-invent himself and his style, progress not just techniques but to find new flavour combinations all the time, and still be able to stay at the top of the game is amazing...


----------



## oldschool1982

Ya know "The Best" is such a subjective term. 
I have given this a great deal of thought. I would like to add that I have been fortunate to have had my views shaped and developed by, worked around or know so many very talented folks that did "Their Best" to benefit Culinary Arts or the restaurant business in general. Some names that come to mind are Paul Prudhomme, Jean Bonchet, Tom Catherall, Kevin Rathbun, Guenther Seeger, Paul Albrecht, Jerry Klaskala, David Berry and last but not certainly least the late Heinz Schwab. 

Then Georges Auguste Escoffier. I guess he could considered "The Best" since he may have had played the largest part in influencing culinarians even today.


----------



## chefmiggy

Well let's forget Daniel Boulud, Michel Bras, Alain Ducasse, Thomas Keller, Charlie Palmer...oh yeah and that guy from spain...Ferran Adria. Oh yeah and Wyle Dufrene.


----------



## jfb1060

I would say Charlie Palmer is up there with the best as well. I am so impressed with his creations. He brings the entire package to the table.

Joe


----------



## crazytatt

Hamaro Cantu, incredible visionaly and Adria for the same reason. Reconstructing cuisine as we know it.


----------



## jerrywayne

I don't want to butcher his name, but it's the Iron Chef with the glasses. The one the uncle host.:chef:


----------



## sebie

I would say "Chef" from South Park ofcourse :lol:


----------



## mlansing

The best one for me is Louie Arena, in woodrige area, NJ. We have had some company parties and he had done the catering. Just my personal opinion


----------



## mredikop

For the states...

It's a toss up between Gordon Ramsay (he has a restaurant in New York so I am claiming him), Rick Bayless and Todd English.

It's is definitely not Tyler Florence.


----------



## johnarmr

i would vote for mario and mr craftsteak himself


----------



## johnarmr

yes I am ready to be flamed!


----------



## chef_william

Same here, I vote for Chef Eric Chauffour.


----------



## imsharkingyou

Hi, I'm new to this site but I would like to recognize two of the greatest chefs I have ever worked for. Gary Fonseca and Mark Lyons, both graduates of CIA. Mark Lyons is E.C. at Carter Plantation in Springfield, La and Gary is Sous. I learned more from these two chefs than I have from anyone in my life. I just thought I'd give them a little recognition.


----------



## bizkit

In OKC there is a Chef, Kurt Fleischfresser of The Coach House. He sets the standard here in Oklahoma City. He is a mentor to the many chefs that come out of his two and a half year apprenticeship, the kitchen is staffed by apprentice only. And is the only restaurant in OKC where guest chefs can make an apperence.The Chefs that have come through include Jacques Pepin(2 times), Stephen Piles(3 times), Rolland Passot(2 times), Rick Bayless, Jean-Louise Palladin, Hubert Keller, Benard Cretier(who Kurt Worked under in Chicago). Kurt is truly a pioneer In this city and someone to look up to.


----------



## bluedogz

Well, let the one-armed home cook throw in a vote...

I think the "best chef" out there is ANY chef that inspires others to be better. I am not a professional chef and it's unlikely I ever will be, and I give some credit to the Food Network personalities that played a role in helping me move from a guy who could make lasagna to a guy who gets requests from friends and neighbors to handle special dinners. Many might argue that Emeril Lagasse and Bobby Flay are nothing more than TV personalities, and therefore less of a "chef" than the person running the restaurant every day, but this ignores the fact that someone watching them might say, "Now that I've watched him make a blah-blah, I'll give it a shot."


----------



## [email protected]

In SA I have not come accross any-one better than Mark Hoberman.. sorry Snier. Besides that he was my mentor and all that, this guy is hot in cooking. another great that I've work with was Allan Coxon from UK, he really is good and a very good guy aswell. I was parralized though to have him in my kitchen, so I must off seemed a bit strange and uncapable arround him working.


----------



## david jones

I helped Rick Tramonto open 5 restaurants in Chicago, back in the day. He has an ability to combine flavors and textures that is unreal; and he has a photograhic memory for food. He could eat at Ducasse in Monte Carlo and then come back and cook all fifteen courses from memory. Wow.


----------



## ma facon

Adding to my previous post: Giovanni Marangelli ( God Bless R.I.P. ):chef:


----------



## kuan

Ed Leonard I'd say is way up there.

Sigi Eisenberger.

Jacques Pepin.


----------



## david jones

Back in the day when I was a waiter/captain/whatever, I waited on Redford, Deniro, Mel Gibson, and a lot of celebrities. 

When I met Paul Bocuse at a charity event, I was speechless..... that was the best....


----------



## chanonparis1

Michel Bras.


----------



## chefsean

I'm torn between to very enigmatic characters.

Though my initial reaction was to nominate Rachael Ray but my buzz wore off before I could submit.

So, I nominate the one who provided me my inspiration, the Swedish Chef. Every aspiring cook can learn something from his technique.

To this day I still prepare my Brussels sprouts using his time honored method of tossing a cabbage into the air and shooting it.

(respectfully submitted with apologies to those who've not watched the Muppets) :lol:


----------



## cheftorrie

My votes go to Grant Achatz and Rick Bayless


----------



## bigblue250

Me of course:smoking:, all kidding aside it is a tie between Neil Connoly(google him) or Micheal Berio(google him too). Both set records in the cullinary olympics, and are great all around guys.


----------



## sabra_1

Great chef Gordon Ramsey was trained by Marco. Here is a small part of an article about him.

Brooding and foul-mouthed, volatile and controversial, Marco Pierre White was the enfant terrible of the British kitchen through the 1980s and 1990s. His verbal and physical brutalizing of other chefs and diners was the stuff of legend his cooking the stuff of genius.

White's story reads like a moral fable. His is the tale of the chef who spent 17 years working towards his dream of winning three Michelin stars, only to find that gaining them left him exhausted, disillusioned and wracked with self-doubt. His quest was founded on a belief that stars would bring acknowledgement, and acknowledgement, happiness. They did not.

Within a year of opening his legendary Harvey's restaurant in Wandsworth, south London, White had won first one star, and then a second. His third star, won at the Restaurant Marco Pierre White at the Hyde Park Hotel at the age of 33, made him the first British chef ever to reach such culinary heights, and the world's youngest ever chef to do so. Then, in 1999, he gave back his stars and walked away from the stove.
This for me says it all really about Marco and what I believe myself

Ten years after giving up your stars, how do you view gastronomy?

I hate the snobbery of it. I hate food being overworked. Most chefs paint pictures on plates to hide their lack of technical ability. They are doing it for themselves, not for their guests. How many people walk into a Michelin-starred restaurant and don't feel comfortable? They can't take their tie or jacket off, can't speak too loudly. When I had my three stars I never had a dress code. Who am I to dictate how people should dress? And how many think they've got to say the food is delicious because of where they're sitting? If they are honest, they'd prefer to have a corned beef sandwich with some Branston's or get a take-away curry.

Why should good eating be so formal? I don't want a f***ing tasting menu. You have one mouthful and then you are waiting for the next course! Starter, main course - if it's that good I'll come back tomorrow and choose some other ones. If you force things in life, they break. Allow people to eat food! Waiters start talking you through every dish like you are an imbecile.


----------



## shook7

you cant say the best because someone will always be better than you. what it should be is the most successful or_ recognized_.
with that said, i would have to say thomas keller or gordon ramsay, because look, Thomas Keller has the French Laundry, Bouchon, and Per Ser. Gordon Ramsay is credited as the best restrauntuer in the world, so yes. and im not just saying this because of there television ****


----------



## jpdchef

I worked with Chef Sigi in Nashville.How did you come to know him?


----------



## ras1187

Would it be cliche to say Morimoto? Im not sure if I hold him as the best, but I definitely hold him in a very deep respect.


----------



## iconoclast

i imagine this is limited to living/present day? that being so... eric ripert... daniel boulud... anthony bourdain... 

i hope no self-respecting person calls rachel ray, or hoffman or sandra lee etc a chef... bc theyre just awful.


----------



## sabra_1

GR was trained by Marco Pierre White. GR has sold out to TV which is a shame, I believe great chefs encourage not intimidate. If GR's team is ineffecutal it's because of poor leadership, I am over the screaming matches for tv, it does little for the food.
I am with Iconoclast on Rachel who?. Real chefs are like artists takes years to hone their craft.


----------



## shel

Rachael Ray will be the first to tell you that she's not a chef, but "just" a cook - and there's not a thing wrong with that. I pretty much stopped watching her show quite some time ago, but sometimes I'll check in on what she's up to. There are times when she offers some good ideas for a busy home cook.

A lot of people put RR down - she's an easy target - however, after reading the board here for several months, and seeing what some people put forth as recipes, or reading about what and how they eat, RR food doesn't seem as bad as many people make it out to be.

Now, Paula Deen, that's another story :look: However, most anyone can learn something or get ideas from anyone else. Recently I got some great ideas (not recipes) from Paula Deen.

shel


----------



## entropy

.....I used to worship Thomas Keller. But I need to eat at the French Laundry to wipe out bad memories from Per Se, which was the biggest disappointment for that kind of money from a chef with that reputation. It pains me to say this, but the most impressive thing in that restaurant was the flatware and china. Don't get me wrong, I still like Keller...

Hands down, my pick would be Eric Ripert. For me he's one of the few chefs who hasn't been ruined by the whole celebrity phenomenon which has been damaging the food industry (imo, the focus on FOOD has shifted to the money alone.) He still works every night at Le Bernardin, which btw, has never lost a star over the years, and the focus is still on the food, not just about numbers. We had a 9 course tasting which lasted nearly three hours, it was never rushed and everything was absolutely perfect and the consistency astounding. Its the only time I've spent that much money and thought it was worth every single penny. Believe me, all our pockets were empty, but I plan to return there again and again, because I trust that place. 

On the professional side, I trailed in the kitchen there some years ago and I've never seen a kitchen team work like that in my entire life. When service started, the entire line moved over to the garde manger station to set up the plates. The passion for the food and cooking is indubitably there. From a professional and consumer point of view, that's the way it should be.


----------



## brooklynchef

French Laundry was hands down the best meal I have ever had. I have eaten at some of NY's finest restaurants...Daniel, Le Bernadin, Jean-Georges, Bouley, and so-on. Thomas Keller at the French Laundry blows them all away i think. I have both the French Laundry Cookbook, and Bouchon Cookbook. I must say he is my kind of chef - that is, an absolute hound for proper and perfect technique. While many of the recipes in these books are too complex and expensive to recreate unless they exist on your menu, there is so much to be learned from this towering gastronomic god!

Oh yeah, and Morimoto is often forgotten in such discussions of greatness because he is a master of Japanese not French cuisine. I freelance at the food network sometimes, watching this guy work is truly inspirational.


----------



## brooklynchef

Ripert is truly amazing as well, I re-read what I wrote after posting, and I am sorry for saying that keller blows him out of the water. That was a misstatement that is not so. I agree with you about ribert.
How do you feel about Kunz?


----------



## montelago

Michele Bras. You should check out the latest cookbook. The plate presentations are unlike anything you have ever seen before. Completely unique flavor combinations and total harmony for the eye.


----------



## brooklynchef

I thought we were talking about America's best chefs. If it is global, then I agree either michele bras or pierre gagnaire.


----------



## cape chef

Tell me about Leonard?


----------



## bughut

Michelle Roux,and Anton Mossiman for perfection and tuition. Recently discovered American iron chefs for pure entertainment. Rick Stein for his ability to turn the nation onto fish. ( For long enough, if it didnt come wrapped in newspaper with chips, Or breadcrumbed with a slice of lemon, it was a big no no )Also he's made us more aware of the need to conserve fish stocks in a big way. Finally, Keith Floyd. Tv Chef from the 80's. Drank like a fish while filming but he was my inspiration.


----------



## eddievanhalen

Armando......the guy who makes the Pork Carnitas at that little place in the Mission District.....

or is it Julio?...

maybe it's Arturo....

anyway....whatever his name is.....he kicks ***!


----------



## c cina

Hey all, great thread...
I'm a fan of Patrick O'Connell & Frank Stitt because they are true to their regions and locality, and after eating around the world, I still think Judy Rogers (Zuni Cafe, SF) food is the most honest.

As far as image goes, while GR is entertaining, I don't think he is helping. I think the whole chef as celebrity thing is sometimes worse for the profession.


----------



## headless chicken

By reputation; Susur Lee, Mark McEwan, Micheal Smith, and Rob Feenie are suppose to be some of our country's best.

Susur is like a Chinese/Canadian version of Bobby Flay, very arrogant even for a top chef. 

Mark McEwan is quite down to earth, I met him on a few occasions, though he still has high expectations but a lot more easier to work with.

Micheal Smith is another 1 I've met a number of times, very nice guy. He sticks true to "Canadian" inspirations in what he makes. This guys is uber tall, I can't fathom how he cooks in some of the places hes featured on his travel/cooking show. 

I don't know much about Feenie, only through what I've seen of him on TV. Hes based out in Vancouver so I have yet to try his place out, Lumiere.


----------



## cajun cook

I have read about many great chefs but of the ones I have had the privelege to dine with - Michael Mina was an inspiring experience - Of the greats I have worked with none have touched the mentoring qualities as well as cool under fire of Darin Nesbit of Palace Cafe in New Orleans - if you are in the Big Easy check him out!


----------



## djbeestie

ferran adria 
grant achantz
thomas keller 
anthony bourdain -not for cooking so much as being a very interesting writer


----------



## djbeestie

almost forgot heston blumenthal


----------



## brooklynchef

Pierre Gagnaire
Michel Bras


----------



## inabox

I'm think that although the famous chef mentioned above are all great they're not the best chef. There really is no best because no one is perfect. Wolfgang puck said that when he wasn't the best at something he hired the best so he could lurn from them. We all have different skill sets just because some of us are on tv doesn't make us better. Those that have famous restaurants are good but just because your restaurant is in a large city so you get press doesn't mean that your food is better then the small town diner. It really drops down to how happy the customers are. So I'd say the best chef is the chef with the least complaints. I don't know his or her name but there out there somewhere. But if a name is what your after then our mom's. No I mean it. When you were a child you mom made you soup when you got sick, or made that lop-sided cake for you birthday. I bet you were happy with it.


----------



## jackbutler

In my opinion, Chef Harold Hillard is the greatest chef in the country. He's skilled and knowledgeable and everything you might expect, since I'm claiming he's the greatest. But even more important than his rather considerable cooking skills are his natural abilities to teach, encourage, and inspire younger generations of chefs.

I learned the difference between "cook" and "chef" from him. He guided my early years in the profession with wisdom and kindness and support. He was the one who talked me out of quitting when it looked like I'd never make it. And he did this for every apprentice and student he ever had, over nearly twenty years of teaching. He is, in fact, still teaching, even though he's nearing 80.

The most important lesson he teaches is that to be a chef is to always be learning. His motto is "If you think you know everything, you actually know nothing."

It was truly my honor to learn from him. He's not famous. He won't ever be famous. But he's the greatest chef I know.



And yeah, I know how sappy and melodramatic that sounded.


----------



## tcapper

I have eaten in 11 Michelin starred restaurants and worked in 2 of those, but my best Chef vote goes to :

Michele Gherig currently in the Park Lane Intercontinental, London

ChefsWorld - Chefs Jobs, Catering Jobs, Recruitment & Employment resources for chefs


----------



## crimsonmist308

i don't know their names, but i have had some absolutely superb
meals from unknown chinese chefs. crazy impressive meals
with the most unusual ingredients.

whatever you may think of animal cruelty, one of the most
remarkable dishes i have ever seen is "deep fried breathing carp"
where the carp (fed till very fat then starved for several days
so that there is no more s**t in the intestinal tract) is knocked out
but not killed. it is then scaled, seasoned, floured, then deep fried
while the chef is holding the head out of the oil.

when served, the carp is juuuust done to the bone, but the head
revives and is still breathing! hit the head too hard and you serve 
a dead carp. not hard enough and it revives hitting the oil and the
carp flays hot oil all over you!

considering the many thousands of ingredients and seasonings and
spices available to chinese chefs, certainly one of them could be
considered a "world's best"!


----------



## iconoclast

i would like to add thomas keller as well... after reading some of his work, and doing some more research i have to agree thomas keller is up there...


----------



## bundens

wolfgang puck hands down
if not the greatest then one of the greatest.

I'm also very impressed with gordon ramsay and alton brown. I like their scientific approach to the food. I believe that's what makes a great chef, is knowing what the ingredients do and why.


----------

